# Thank you rain shower at bar closing. :D



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The perfect storm of sudden strong rain shower and the bars getting out.  Too bad I don't drive at night while it's raining. (I've had… experiences)


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The best time for rain is morning rush and 2 am Saturday night


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow. That's Hermosa Beach, right? 
It was surging in the 4s last night in Marina del Rey, and I thought THAT was good. I almost went out.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> Wow. That's Hermosa Beach, right?
> It was surging in the 4s last night in Marina del Rey, and I thought THAT was good. I almost went out.


Yep. Lasted only 3-5 minutes. Wouldn't have made it to the area from my house even if I tried.


----------

